# Little Johnny (Bless the little B……) - he's back again



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Teacher asks the kids in her 3rd grade class: 
"What do you want to be when you grow up?"

Little Johnny says: "I wanna hit the powerball and be a billionaire, go to the most expensive clubs, find me the finest whore on the planet, give her a Ferrari worth over a million bucks, an apartment in Copacabana, a mansion in Paris , a jet to travel throughout Europe, and an Infinite Visa Card, and bang her three times a day in the most exotic places on earth".

The teacher, shocked, and not knowing what to do with this horrible response from little Johnny, decides not to acknowledge what he said and simply tries to continue with the lesson .....

"And how about you, Sarah?"

"I wanna be Johnny's whore.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trfkcop (Aug 14, 2014)

I love Little Johnny jokes.


----------

